# Leftover Yarn Yarn Globes



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I saw these on-line, but forgot where I saw them. They are very simple to make, and a good use of those small amounts of yarn I hate to just throw out! I'm thinking of sprinkling glitter on some to use as Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Nifty huh ?


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I am guessing that you blow up a balloon and wrap the yarn - spray it heavy with starch - when it dries, pop the balloon to get it out. Right???


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

What did you use to shape them? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Well interesting!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Good idea...where did you get the pattern?


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't remember where I saw the pattern, but it's quite simple. You do use a balloon for a base. You make a mixture of glue (I used Aileen's tacky glue) and warm water. You soak the yarn in the glue mixture, then, as you're wrapping the balloon, you squeeze the yarn between your fingers to remove excess glue. When it dries (usually takes a full day) you do pop the balloon to get it out. Don't water the glue down too much or the yarn won't be stiff enough to hold the shape.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You can also make bowls, basically the same way, only use any container in your cupboard, cover with plastic wrap and then do the glue/water soaked yarn.



mperrone said:


> I don't remember where I saw the pattern, but it's quite simple. You do use a balloon for a base. You make a mixture of glue (I used Aileen's tacky glue) and warm water. You soak the yarn in the glue mixture, then, as you're wrapping the balloon, you squeeze the yarn between your fingers to remove excess glue. When it dries (usually takes a full day) you do pop the balloon to get it out. Don't water the glue down too much or the yarn won't be stiff enough to hold the shape.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool a dear friend of mine made me a bowl out of a doily.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Very cool a dear friend of mine made me a bowl out of a doily.


Hmmmm....now there's an idea. You've got the little wheels in my head spinning now. One more thing to add to my never ending list of "gotta try this" ideas! Lol


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Very cool a dear friend of mine made me a bowl out of a doily.


Great idea -- I'll definitely give that one a try. Thanks.


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

Méat! Used to make several things like this when My gd was younger! She is 18 now!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

mperrone said:


> I saw these on-line, but forgot where I saw them. They are very simple to make, and a good use of those small amounts of yarn I hate to just throw out! I'm thinking of sprinkling glitter on some to use as Christmas tree ornaments.


At Christmastime I saw these as ornaments on a tree, just as they are but in the right seasonal colors. They were $5-$7 each! I am also thinking the blown up balloon form is the way to go. Now if you might want the prep to be a little messier make a starch solution, drip yarn into it and lay on balloon to dry. Just a suggestion.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/333055334916860264/
I pinned this to my knitting fun board. It shows you how to make a yarn bowl using pieces of yarn. I hope this works I never did this before.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I found this...
http://www.makeandtakes.com/glue-yarn-ball-tutorial


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

When my kids were small, we made Easter eggs like this. You just blow up a "tear drop" shaped balloon (one that is smaller at the top & rounder at the bottom). Leave an opening wherever you want so you can put grass & other goodies inside. I am sure this idea came from an old Family Circle or Woman's Day magazine - probably in the 80's sometime. I think we used crochet cotton in pastel colors. I remember blowing out eggs & wrapping them crochet cotton too. That was a little too tedious for the kids. I think I only made a couple but I still have them.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

They are lovely. I made some smaller with a chocolate inside in gold crochet cotton as favours for my sister-in-law's golden wedding anniversary.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

mperrone said:


> I don't remember where I saw the pattern, but it's quite simple. You do use a balloon for a base. You make a mixture of glue (I used Aileen's tacky glue) and warm water. You soak the yarn in the glue mixture, then, as you're wrapping the balloon, you squeeze the yarn between your fingers to remove excess glue. When it dries (usually takes a full day) you do pop the balloon to get it out. Don't water the glue down too much or the yarn won't be stiff enough to hold the shape.


What a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Did this with my 6th graders. We sprinkled glitter on them and put ties on them to hang on the tree. We used wheat paste.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty !!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I do enjoy sharing ideas on this site -- I get ingenious ways to do more with my original idea. Thanks for all the brain power!


----------



## NaomiB28 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

